# Critique My Mini's Gaits!!!=)



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I think this is ok to put in the critique section.

Well here is my mini stallion. His name is Bojangles and I got him for my B-day in November!! He is about 8months old, And is really sweet, We are going to teach him how to drive a cart!!He has his own little barn and his own little stuffed animal that he loves to play with, but his favriot Toy is a Blue tarp LOL I dont know why!! =)
If you can Crritique on His gaits that would be Great!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAzHa58O5jA


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha I don't know much about minis, but he is cute!! I love how he pins his ears and kicks at the dog.. hah. 
Looks nice enough?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks pretty darn cute to me. But like JDI said I know nothing about mini's so I can't tell you what his gaits are like. That is funny that the dog is bigger then him. :lol:


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Hahah thats my Germen Shepard keirra!! Yes he actually loves the dog! But since there is food around he is being a Brat!=)

Its funny my dog eats grain and stuff like a horse and Bojangles will try to eat dog food!!I think my animals are messed up!LOL :wink:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah thats funny how they seemed to be messed up ha ha ha.... I have no idea about gates but he is hilarious on how he will follow you like that to get food ha ha ha


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

haha he loves his sweetfeed!! =)


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Your from HGS  
He's a cutie!


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Lol What does HGS Stand for???


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Horse Groming Supplies


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh LOL!! Yes I am   ! Whats your username on there??


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

TB4life


----------



## EQ hunter rider (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh cool!! =)


----------

